# Air to Air Combat...



## Sheerin (25 Aug 2004)

Just wondering, when was the last time a Canadian pilot (while flying for Canada) got an air to air kill?


----------



## Inch (25 Aug 2004)

I know a guy here in Shearwater that's got an air-to-air kill, but he did it while he was with the Pakistani Air Force (for those that may know this particular individual, it's probably best not to mention his name on an open forum).  Not sure the last time one of our jets was involved in a dogfight.

Cheers


----------



## condor888000 (25 Aug 2004)

Possibly WW2. Canadians were flying in Korea, but they wer under American Command. Unless it was in the Gulf or Kosovo...


----------



## Sheerin (25 Aug 2004)

I'd like to think that we downed a few planes during the Korean Conflict.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Aug 2004)

In Korea the last air to air victory was done by Sqn Leader John MacKay on exchange with the USAFs 51st Wing flying Sabres 30 June 1953 over a Mig. Sorry can't find anything on the last WW2 aerial victory.


----------



## Sheerin (25 Aug 2004)

I'm pretty impressed that you were able to find out so quickly!

Thanks!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Aug 2004)

We aim to please


----------

